# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [تحليل] لقيت سهم في طور تكوين نموذج  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## waheeb

بالأمس انهيت حظور الدورة واليوم جبت لكم سهم أحلله 
في البداية أشكركم على المرور على مشاركتي الأولى في التحليل  
ثانياً أفيدكم اني مبتدئ ومجتهد في التحليل وبتوفيق الله وبتوجيهاتكم وارشادتكم أسعى للتطوير مما أخدم به نفسي وزوار المنتدى 
ثالثاُ  إن اصبت فهذا بفضل الله و توفيقه ثم حظور دورة عند الاستاذ / بسام العبيد  وإن أخطأت مني  والشيطان واحتاج دورة ثانية لدى الاستاذ / بسام  بس تكون مجانية هالمره:0021: 
ويسعدني توجيهاتكم وتعديلاتكم على الرسم والتحليل في الملف المرفق    تقبلوا فائق تحياتي

----------


## waheeb

ماشاء الله تبارك الله الف مبروك والحمدالله على فضله وتوفيقه  لما تحقق اليوم وبإذن الله يوصل للهدف خطوة بخطوة 
تحديث الشارت بعد ما تحقق الشرط الأول

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
أود إن اضيف بعض النقاط المهمة 
النقطة المهمة التي يجب ان نقفل أعلاها 33.4
النقطة المهمة الثانية التي يجب إن نقفل أعلاها 36.7  مهمة جداُ وهي هدف النموذج الثاني والمرفق لكم رأس وكتفين
النقطة 38 ممكن خروج اصحاب النفس القصير 
يتحقق الشرط الثاني بعد الاقفال فوق 41.5 
طبعاً النقاط بافتراض جودة السوق أو ثباته 
والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم من فضلة  
ولا تنسوني من دعواتكم بالتوفيق والنجاح والصلاح بالدنيا والاخرة  
وكما ذكرت سابقاُ يسعدني تعديلكم وتوجيهكم  
رحلة سعيده :Drive1:

----------


## waheeb

تقرير اليوم 
كانت هناك مضاربة شرسة اليوم واعلى سعر وصل السهم 32.1 وادنى سعر 31.1 بواقع 3% تقريباً
حجم التداول 3579301 نسبة السيولة 48%
السهم مازال في القناة الصاعدة الفرعية كما تم توضيحها في المشاركة الثانية
شمعة اليوم الرجل المشنوق وهذا يدل على عكس الاتجاه ومن الممكن جني خفيف للارباح لمعاودة الارتفاع ولكن يجب تفعيل وقف الخسارة
يجب إن نتابع شمعة غداً للتأكيد شمعة اليوم أو الغائها
وتم اليوم تقاطع متوسط 10 ايام مع 50 يوم مما يدل على المزيد من العطاء بإذن الله

----------


## waheeb

تقرير يوم الاربعاء 
مازلنا في القناة الصاعده وفي جو المضاربه والتجميع إلى إن يتم الاختراق  
شمعة الاربعاء اختبرت دعم 31.1 وهذا جيد للسهم  واصبح مؤشر مبدئي في حالة كسرة نجني معه ، وكانت هناك محاولة جاده لكسر 32.1 لليوم الثاني على التوالي  وكان حجم التداول3015000 وبنسة سيولة47% 
المؤشرات جيده  إلى الان مع تهدئة بسيطة ومحترفة لمؤشر rsi

----------


## waheeb

تقرير يوم الخميس  
كان حجم التداول ضعيف على السوق بالكامل والسهم حيث انخفض حجم التداول السهم إلى 1237328 سهم  ونسبة السيولة 45%
السهم اختبر نقطة 31 وبإذن الله انها اثبتت انها دعم جيد وكان نطاق التذبذب ضيق مختلف عن اليومين السابقين وهنا من الممكن إن يكون المضارب سيطر على السهم وهذا يدل أننا نتعامل مع مضارب محترف مع نزعة إجرامية ولدية الملائه المالية  
أعتقد إن شمعة الخميس والأربعاء كونت نموذج ملقاط القاع لو أفترضنا إنها النقطه 31 ، والمتبقي إنتظار انفراج البلوينجر العلوي اليومي لمواصلة الصعود
الأسبوع الأول انتهاء وكان أقل سعر 29.3 وأعلى سعر 32.1
حجم التداول بلغ 16395937مليون سهم  وأصحاب الاسترايجيه الأسبوعية نبارك لهم ولنا بإقفال يوم الخميس الربح تقريباً 5% مع العلم انه وصل وقت التداول إلى 10% وأكثر للمضارب  ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الاحد القادم الاقفال الشهري ولنا إن نتخيل شكلها ومسارها  هل تكون لنا نموذج نجمة الصباح ؟؟؟؟ 
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
الف مبروك لما تحقق اليوم والله يبارك لملاك السهم  
مين تخيل شكل اقفال الشمعه الشهريه؟؟؟ والكميات  الممتازة اليوم؟؟ وكانت  7892208 نسبة السيولة 59% 
البولينجر اليومي سحب السهم  تحت  الله يصلحه    
ولكن اقفال اجمل من رائع  من الممكن نشاهد السهم يجني إلى 32.20 لمعاودة الصعود بإذن الله  مع العلم اقفاله فوق الترند للقناة الفرعية الصاعده التي سوف تكون دعم له بعد اختبارها وعلى نقطه 50% للعم فيبوناتشي 
نشوف اهدفنا بإذن الله  لمواصلة الرحلة :Drive1:  
لا تنسوني من دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
تقرير اليوم 
بيض الله وجهك يالمضارب  وجزاك الله عنا الف خير ونبي نشوف 50  :Hands: 
التداول 7572000 نسبة السيولة 55% 
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
ارجوا المتابعة للسهم عند الاغلاق  وجني جزء من الربح في حالة اقفال السهم تحت 34 فالحذر واجب  
لانها سوف تتكون عندنا شمعة السحابة القاتمة والله يستر  
التنوية ليس ارجاف وانما اخذ الحيطة والحذر علماً إن السهم يحتاج الى راحة محارب وتهدئة مؤشر rsi لاكمال المشوار ( يوقف في محطة يعبي بنزين ويتقضى ) 
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## waheeb

الحمد لله ربّ العالمين، الّذي جعل لكلّ شيء قدراً، وجعل لكلّ قدرِ أجلاً، وجعل لكلّ أجلِ كتاباً. 
تقرير اليوم 
السهم كان بحاجه إلى التهدئة والتقاط الانفاس وهو ما حصل اليوم ، وهذا بعد ما جرب باختراق مقاومة 35.3 فعاود الجني للمعاودة الكرة غداً أو بعده
ولاكن باقفال شمعة اليوم كانت سلبية حيث انها أبتلعت 50% من الشمعة السابقة لها وبعد الاقفال على النظام الجديد كان الاقفال 34.03 ولم يؤخذ باخر صفقة وإن شاء الله يكون مؤشر إيجابي  
بإذن الله نتفائل خيراً نعتمد اقفال 34.03 وبذلك تلغي نظرية شمعة السحابة القاتمة 
فلنتابع شمعه الأربعاء وبإذن الله هي التي تخترق نقطة 35.3 ووتتابع اهدفها كما في الشارت للمشاركة السابقة التي تسبق التنويه 
الإيجابي بتداول اليوم تم تهدئه مؤشر rsi بشكل محترف  واعتقد إن المضارب المحترف لم يسيطر على حركة السهم فقط بل سيطر على مؤشراته 
فلنتابع غداً بحذر وتكون النقطة 33.4 وقف الخسارة 
تداول اليوم4332388 ونسبة السيولة47%
الي يعجبني في المضارب الأسبوع هذا لازم يكون من الخمسة الأول أو اقل خمسة  مميز  :Eh S(7):

----------


## waheeb

تقرير يوم الأربعاء 
حجم التداول2194000 نسبة السيولة 51% 
أعتقد إن حركة السهم وضحت معالمه وهو الان في طور تكوين سارية العلم لاستكمال مشواره بإذن الله 
لكن يجب متابعة السوق وبحذر بسبب قلة السيولة والالتزام بتفعيل وقف الخسارة عند كسر 33.4 لاسمح الله  
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
اليوم انتهاء الأسبوع الثاني من تاريخ فتح الموضوع وافتتح الأسبوع الثاني على سعر 31.3 واغلق على سعر 33.2 وادنى سعر وصله السهم 30.9 واعلى سعر 35.3
بحجم تداول 23114510  بنسه زياده من الافتتاح إلى سعر الاغلاق 6% ووصل أعلى نسبة 12% وذلك عند وصولة لقمته 35.3 
اقفال شمعة على فترة أسبوع ممتازة وكان اخر نموذج له نموذج نجمة الصباح  
وبذلك يكون معدل النمو 11% من تاريخ فتح الموضوع الف مبروك لملاك السهم والله يبارك لهم 
تقرير الخميس 
كان التداول ضعيف جداً بالمقارنة بأيام الأسبوع الحالي وكانت1122304 بنسبة سيولة 44%
اقفال شمعة الخميس 33.2 تحت دعم مهم 33.4  ولكن بكميات  قليله لا تتجاوز 105000 سهم 
والسهم مازال في قناة الصاعدة  وقد جنى من سعر 35.3 وذلك بعد ظهور نموذج السحابة القاتمة على ما أعتقد ، وعلى أمل ان تتكون سارية العلم على نموذج الوتد الهابط وتكون الشموع داخل الوتد على نموذج bullish Rising Three Methods وذلك يوضحها لنا تداول يوم الاحد القادم على افتتاح الأسبوع الثالث  ويجب إن لايقل السعر عن 32.9 ليكون النموذج ناجح 
وعلى وجه العموم مؤشر السوق العام  كسر الوتد الصاعد الفرعي ولاكن بكميات قليله وكان 5 مليار ويعتبر أقل تداول على مستوى العام واحتمال إن يكون القاع الثاني الصاعد للمؤشر 
يجب إن نتابع عن قرب السهم ونأخذ الحيطة والحذر ونوفر سيولة إلى ما تظهر لنا شمعة عاكسة للسهم أو اكتمال نموذج bullish 
بالتوفيق للجميع ودعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة  
كان حجم التداول اليوم بالسوق اقل تداول على مدى سنة ونصف بحجم46000000 
وبحمد الله السهم تماسك ووصل إلى أعلى سهم ارتفاع خلال الجلسة بما يقارب 4% وانهاء التداول بزياده عن الافتتاح 1.86% بسعر 33.93 
بحجم تداول4620000 ونسبة السيولة 53% والاهم لدي الان انه اقفل فوق 33.40 واعلى من متوسط 10 أيام  
ولاكن السؤال لدي هل تكون النموذج الذي تم ذكره في المشاركة السابقة أو لا ؟ ارجوا من لديه خبرة إن يشاركني  
دعواتكم

----------


## بسام العبيد

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
موضوع رائع وتحليل ومتابعه مميزه وهيب وعطاء للسهم جميل 
والاجمل رصدك لتحركات السهم بكل الاتجاهات وفقك الله 
نعم ارى نموذج الشموع الاخير ايجابي واحتواء البيضاء للسوداء التي قبلها (الشموع)
الان قمه 35.30 مهم تجاوزها او العوده للترند الصاعد من 27.50

----------


## waheeb

أستاذي الأستاذ / بسام       المحترم 
تحية طيبة 
أشكرك على دعمك الدائم ومشاركتك لمواضيعي وكتاباتك الراقية التي ترفع معنويتنا  وتزيد الثقة ،  وإن شاء الله إن أكون عند حسن ضنك بي  
فالحمدالله رب العالمين السهم كان متماسك مع قلة السيولة بالسوق ونزول السوق 56 نقطة فمشاء الله تبارك الله أقفل على ارتفاع بنسبة 1.4% 
وبإذن الله يقفل فوق 35.2 غداً  لاستكمال مشاور تحقيق الأهداف مع المتابعة المستمرة للسهم  وتفعيل وقف الخسارة لاسمح الله مع إن السهم جيد ومؤشراته ممتازة ولكن المثل يقول جود السوق ولاجود البضاعة 
أتمنى إن يتحسن السوق ويستمر السهم بالعطاء بإذن الله وتوفيقه  
الشارت المرفق يوضح الترند الصاعد من 27.5 علماً إن السهم في قناة صاعده والحمدالله 
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

الحمد لله ربّ العالمين، الّذي علا فقهر، ومَلَكَ فقدر، وعفا فغفر، وعلِمَ وستر، وهزَمَ ونصر، وخلق ونشر 
تحية طيبة 
كما أشار أستاذي الأستاذ / بسام طبعاً بلغة المدربين ( أذا ماجبت هدف يجي فيك هدف ) في أشارته السابقة أنه لابد من اختراق قمة 35.3 أو العودة للترند الصاعد 27.5 
وبحالة عدم مقدرة السهم تحقيق هدفه بالفعل عاد للترند و أرتد منه ليقفل عند 33.3 وإن شاء الله اخذ عزم أكثر لمواصلة الرحلة للتحقيق الهدف 
وا عتقد إن السهم تأثر بنزول السوق وهبط تقريباً 8% الى سعر 31.6  وهي نقطة متوسط البولينجر وارتد منها ليقفل عند 33.3  ( متوسط 10 أيام )
ومازال المؤشر يستهدف الترند الصاعد من 7225 وبإذن الله إن السهم لايتأثر معه سلبا  
دعواتكم والله يرزقنا من فضلة

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
امتاز الأسبوع الماضي انخفاض حجم التداول عن الأسبوع الذي يسبقه حيث كان حجم التداول16676000 مقابل23114000
واعلى سعر وصلة السهم 35 وادنى سعر 31.6 أو يكون دعم متغير متوسط 20 يوم 32
وكان افتتاح الأسبوع 32.9 والاغلاق 32.97 مما كون لدينا شمعة دوجي  العاكسة وكان اخر نموذج تكون لنا شمعة الصباح الصاعدة  
فمع ظهور الشمعة نتوقع هبوط في سعر السهم ولاكن مع انخفاض حجم التداول وبداية الأسبوع القادم دخول المستثمرين الأجانب  من الممكن تفشل الشمعة او يأخذ التداول شكل افقي من 31.6 إلى 35.2  وذلك بسبب عدم استقرار المؤشر العام للسوق 
المقاومة التالية 35.3 والدعم 31.5 
فنتابع تداولات الأسبوع مع اخذ الحيطة والحذر وتفعيل وقف الخسارة عند كسر 31.5 بكميات  
تمنياتي للجميع التوفيق
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
كما وضحت لنا شمعة دوجي بعكس الاتجاه كان هناك جني للسهم ومازال سلبي بكسرة الترند الصاعد من 27.5
نراقب السهم لحين ظهور إشارة تدل على عكس اتجاه وبعد ذلك نكمل المتابعة    
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

متابعة للشارت

----------


## فدوشة

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم على المواضيع مع تحياتنا لكم

----------


## وائل عزت

شكرا لك على التحليل الرائع

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
الف شكر لكم ولمشاركتكم اختي فدوشة واخوي وائل وشرف لي مروركم وبإذن الله بدعمكم  أسعى للتطوير  
تحديث للشارت السهم يجب إن يقفل فوق 33.4 بكميات كبيرة لنستمر في الإيجابية  
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

الشركة هذي تحب تعاكس المؤشر
اكبر الشركات بالأمس التي استثمروا فيها الأجانب 
33.6 دخول للسهم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله اختراق ممتاز للترند  بكميات حلوة مدعومة باستثمار الأجنبي و وصول لقمة جديده من تاريخ فتح الموضوع 35.5 
مع تقاطع ايجابي للماكد وزياده في القوة النسبية ومؤشر الزخم  
فهل غداُ يستمر وتستمر القوة الشرائية والكميات  أو يجني بعض من أرباحه لاختبار الترند عند 33.7 ؟ 
ولنتذكر خطة الأستاذ بسام ( إذا ماجبت هدف يجي فيك هدف ) 
مع اكتشاف ان السهم يعمل وقت نزول المؤشر بفعالية كبيره  
وقف خسارة كسر 33.4 بكميات  
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
تقرير يوم الخميس  
السهم جنى من أرباحه  واختبر الترند الصاعد من 27.5 وهذا يعتبر جيد للسهم  
وشكل السهم ناوي يشكل نموذج  رأس وكتفين  وهو الان في بداية تشكيل الكتف الأيمن  
سهم جميل جداً بس يحتاج صبر ومتابعه 
أتمنى لملاكه التوفيق 
دعواتكم

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
نموذج الرأس والكتفين لم يتم وفشلت النظرية  
ومؤشر السوق كسر الترند الصاعد من 7225 الحذر واجب  وممكن يكون لدينا نقطة ارتداد نراقب السوق اليوم والأفضل كاش إلى ما يتم تحديد الوجه  
الشارت للمتابعه 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع
دعواتكم

----------


## ahmed_prince

التحليل اكثر من الممتاز اخى  
متابعك

----------


## waheeb

تحية طيبة 
الأستاذ/ احمد الف شكر لدعمك واتشرف بتوجيهاتك  
تقرير يوم الاثنين 
السهم تداول على نطاق ضيق من 32.8 - 33.2وكان حجم التداول2380000 ونسبة السيولة 52%
وكون تداول الاثنين شمعة الهمر المقلوبة  وهذا إيجابي للسهم ولكن مع نزول مؤشر السوق وكسر دعوم مهمة يجب اخذ الحيطة والحذر ونلاحظ السهم يعاكس المؤشر في أغلب الأحيان  :016: 
نتابع السهم وبحتمال في حالة الهبوط يلامس السعر 32.3 وبعدها يرتد السهم ومن الممكن يكون الشمعه الحاضنة للشمعات المنخفضة السابقة ( هذا سيناريو ايجابي)
السيناريو الثاني يكون أقل سعر لشمعه اليوم هو 32.9 والاغلاق فوق 33 وبهذه الحالة تكون الشمعات الثلاث نموذج نجمة الصباح وجميعها إيجابية 
طبعاُ التحيليل أعلاه على فاصل ساعه فتره شهر 
أما على مستوى شمعه يومية احتمال انها كونت مع شمعة الاحد نموذج الهرامي الشرائي  وهذا يشير الى احتمال انعكاسه 
ويكون وقف الخساره كسر 31.5 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق
دعواتكم

----------


## aziz_vip

ممتاز

----------


## waheeb

> تحية طيبة 
> أود إن اضيف بعض النقاط المهمة 
> النقطة المهمة التي يجب ان نقفل أعلاها 33.4
> النقطة المهمة الثانية التي يجب إن نقفل أعلاها 36.7  مهمة جداُ وهي هدف النموذج الثاني والمرفق لكم رأس وكتفين
> النقطة 38 ممكن خروج اصحاب النفس القصير 
> يتحقق الشرط الثاني بعد الاقفال فوق 41.5 
> طبعاً النقاط بافتراض جودة السوق أو ثباته 
> والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم من فضلة  
> ولا تنسوني من دعواتكم بالتوفيق والنجاح والصلاح بالدنيا والاخرة  
> ...

  
تحقق الهدف للراس والكتفين والمهم الان اقفال فوق 36.7 بكميات كبيره أو يومين  
بالتوفيق للجميع 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------

